# Carp advsbase understanding problem



## Wasserquelle (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello together,

`Master:
ifconfig_igb0_alias0="inet vhid 1 advskew 0 advsbase 1 pass 1234 alias 1.2.3.4"`


`Slave: 
ifconfig_igb0_alias0="inet vhid 1 advskew 200 advsbase 2 pass 1234 alias 1.2.3.4"`

Are the different advsbase levels a problem when a failover is happening ? I've got some problems to imagine what will happen when a failover occurs with the different advertisment timings. 

In the past there were some problems with this setup when it comes to failover situations, so I want to set both advsbase intervalls to 1/2 to keep things in sync, and take out complexity .


----------

